# My Gallery -



## Ultraroel (May 23, 2018)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to share some shots for those interested. Will update with new posts etc.
I like to make different kind of pictures, trying out the different options on my camera. Using a Nikon D3400, which does it's job more than fine for me.

This is the cat of my Grandparents. He always looks very serious







Older, when the mountain was still covered in snow:





My dog, getting older but still the best boy





Smoggy sunset in Baku, Azerbaijan


----------



## H.Brown (May 23, 2018)

You cetainly have an eye for the differetn. I particulaly liked the one with the girl on the sowy track it felt like t could have jumped out of a horror film or be the cover of a horror novel. The picture with the duck is interesting use of positioning. Great shots I can't wait to see more.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 23, 2018)

Yea me too... the duck shot is interesting, its almost 
like getting a view from peeking over his shoulder.
What’s your dog’s name? He’s attentive to you with 
calm eyes, perfect.
The snowy forest has a serene silence about it.
Kitty=the Boss


----------



## Ultraroel (May 24, 2018)

Thanks guys!! Really appreciate the feedback.

Last week I found an adventurous snail. Honestly, I never expected snails could pass by barbs that easily.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 24, 2018)

That is a magnificent shot!!
I can only imagine.... it was a delicate climb for 
the snail.
Also interesting as to why....a food source I would not
have guessed... but I am going to look it up.


----------



## PiP (May 24, 2018)

Ultraroel said:


> Thanks guys!! Really appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Last week I found an adventurous snail. Honestly, I never expected snails could pass by barbs that easily.



It was a snail on a mission. Now it's reached the top I wonder what it will do next? Great shot


----------



## Ultraroel (May 28, 2018)

Thanks guys! I've been busy lately, but wanted to share these 2 shots anyway.
Had to take care of these cats and usually I only come to their home later at night. Yesterday I had the time to make a few nice shots of these domestic tigers.





I love his "Wild cat" pose. This is Jessy, he doesn't care much about anything except food and sleep..





His brother Sunny like attention and follows me around whatever I do..


----------



## Ultraroel (May 28, 2018)

This straydog lives at the entrance of the park. He's old and not very mobile, but a wonderful elder lady is taking care of him dutyfully, coming by everyday.
Gonna print the second picture on a bigger size and give it to her as a recognition of her wonderful actions.


----------



## Firemajic (May 28, 2018)

I love that each of your beautiful photos tells a story, stirs the imagination.... each shot is like... photo poetry...


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 28, 2018)

Great animal shots, it looks like you’ve captured their 
personality.
Am a big fan of odd marking animals, people too like
freckles... so unique...also Pinto Ponies and Appaloosa
Horses. Like the kitties above, unusual and one of a 
kind. I’m a sucker for a stray dog. He looks good...cats, 
I feel are more resourceful although I’ve been known 
to feed them too.


----------



## Ultraroel (Jul 10, 2018)

I've been gone for a while! 

Thanks for all the nice comments so far!
I adopted a cat a few weeks ago. She was only 4 weeks old, full of parasites and what else, but she's growing fast and becoming a real queen:






She's so quick and agile that I have troubles getting a good shot, she loves the sound of my camera and is too inquisitive to wait for the picture to be taken.
Got lucky here:






The weather has been dreary for the last few weeks, but getting better and hopefully I can go into the mountains in the weekends to come


----------



## TuesdayEve (Jul 10, 2018)

So tiny, so cute...has she decided on a name yet?
You really did lucky with that last shot... nice


----------

